# Pathfinder plow on a tj



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok, I have a chance to get a pathfinder plow for my tj, complete set up. I dont know much of this brand but what I do find and read its all good. I do know they are out of RI, which isnt far from me. The plow was recently on a 2002 wrangler so I know it will fit, says it works great, he is just getting a bigger plowing rig and doesnt need it. He wants $1100 obo. I dont really think its worth that much....but it is a complete bolt on and go. anyone have any comments or what it is worth??? I could sell my snowbear if I get this and make some of my money back. anything would be nice, comments wise. Thanks


----------

